# Pepper question



## rod g15 (Sep 22, 2017)

After I harvest my cayenne's I'll freeze them. Then if I want to use them in snack sticks later, thaw them, chop them up and add them with the other ingredients? Or do they need to be dried at the time of harvest to be used in such a way? Thanks for your knowledge!


----------



## link (Sep 22, 2017)

I am no expert by any means but I dry all of my peppers and then grind them into a flakes/powder and use them in different things this way.

Link


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 22, 2017)

All the recipes I have seen call for dried powder or flakes. Instead of freezing them get out a needle and thread and string them up by the stems and leave them hang out to dry. They look cool hanging out too.


----------



## rod g15 (Sep 22, 2017)

OK, seems like a good idea to dry them, thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2017)

Split them open a bit and they will dry much faster...  Leave the stem intact...  Place something under them to catch any seeds that may fall out...   Like a window screen...


----------



## rod g15 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2017)

Well I agree drying them is a great way to do it.  But I always have fresh frozen jalapenos in the freezer.  When I want to add one to a dish I just take one out of the freezer.  Dicing up a frozen jalapeno is a lot easier than using fresh or dried.  Ni loss of flavor.

Gary


----------

